# Pioneer FH-800BT Install Trouble



## Avar2005 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Audio
Gurus,

Hope someone can give me a hand here.

I was trying to install my new Pioneer Premier FH-P800BT yesterday and ran into some roadblocks.

The car is a 2007 Grand Prix (without the monsoon upgrade).

Here's where I'm a little unclear.

I had the stereo hooked up, using a GMOS-01 wire harness and a PAC SWI-PS module for the steering wheel controls.

Have power to the stereo, OnStar is working, chimes working.

Volume controls on the stereo are not responding, all i get on the stereo is "mute" when i hit volume up or down.



I'm also not 100% sure on connecting the PAC module, so i hope i can get some help there.

According to the Identification and Connection Chart I'm supposed to connect the green wire on the PAC module to the SWC wire. Would that wire be

on the GMOS harness or car?


Oh! And one other thing on the GMOS. One step states to "Connect the blue/white wire to the amp turn on wire of the aftermarket radio and to the blue/white wire in the 24pin harness"
I'm assuming i can tape those two wires off? As I'm not using an amp.


Thanks!


----------



## DMP23 (Jul 28, 2010)

Avar2005 said:


> Oh! And one other thing on the GMOS. One step states to "Connect the blue/white wire to the amp turn on wire of the aftermarket radio and to the blue/white wire in the 24pin harness"
> I'm assuming i can tape those two wires off? As I'm not using an amp.


If you dont have an aftermarket amp, then you dont need to hook up the blue/white wire at all.


----------

